# which version is best for Radeon HD 6870



## avpradee (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to buy a graphics card for a budget of 11k Rs.

Based on various reviews i found Radeon HD 6870 to be the best.

Now i am confused which version of Radeon HD 6870 (MSI,Gigabyte,Sapphire..etc) to buy

Please help me out.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

Msi r6870 hawk


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

Msi-Twin frozrII or Hawk
Asus-Direct CU
Sapphire-VaporX


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

my vote for Msi-Twin frozrII.


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

MSI Hawk/TFII-OC/TFII or Sapphire Toxic/Vapor-X.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

@avpradee: HD6870 is really a good card & fits the budget...
get one which has good cooling support.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 23, 2011)

MSI R6870 Hawk.


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 23, 2011)

MSI R6870 Hawk.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2011)

MSI all the way...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 26, 2011)

Since everyone says MSI, I'll say Gigabyte 

Really, the brand isn't that important since they're all the same cards anyway. Of course, the MSI is overclocked, but others are too (possibly, that is). Just pick whatever you like.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 27, 2011)

I would say asus. Its direct cu II series are built like a tank and can be overclocked like crazy.

But msi has good service and it too has very good build quality.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Since everyone says MSI, I'll say Gigabyte
> 
> Really, the brand isn't that important since they're all the same cards anyway. Of course, the MSI is overclocked, but others are too (possibly, that is). Just pick whatever you like.



Gigabyte gfx cards are very hard to find - next comes asus but MSI gfx cards are available in most places 



vickybat said:


> I would say asus. Its direct cu II series are built like a tank and can be overclocked like crazy.
> 
> But msi has good service and it too has very good build quality.



but don't you think MSI HD6870 Twin Frozr II / HAWK will run much cooler as they have two fans and can be OCed more for better cooling


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 27, 2011)

direct cu runs really cooler my gts450 didn't cross 60c after running furmark for 5 mins fan at 100% fixed ambient was 30-33c

& vicky mentioned directcu II which should be better than directcu


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 27, 2011)

My estimation based on just looks of the cooler (Don't have these cards so this probably isn't very accurate, but still):

Twin Frozr > DirectCU
HAWK < DirectCU

Of course, there are exceptions - some HAWK models actually have TF coolers, etc. but this is a basic ballpark estimate.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

@ *mithun_mrg* - Asus HD6870 DCII must be better than only DC but TWin Frozr II / HAWK with two fans are better in cooling as 2x fan means more cooling and OC potential

@ *AcceleratorX* - foir HD6870 the proper format should be HAWK > Twin Frozr > DCII > DC 

BTW, here' some prove 

*Overclock :*
Asus HD6870 DCII max Clock  950/4800
MSI HD6870 HAwk max Clock  1057/5020

*Power Draw :*
Asus HD6870 DCII : 312W
MSI HD6870 HAwk : 295

*Temps :*
Asus HD6870 DCII : 75c
MSI HD6870 HAwk : 67c

For your Information the cooler used on HAwk is called TFIII and it's clear that with 2x fan and better power distribution components  MSI HD6870 Hawk can be oced more , has less temp and power Darw - so HD6870 Hawk is better


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 28, 2011)

^ thanks topgear for the info that a massive oc on hawx 1ghz wow! this card really runs cooler


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

MSI R6870 Hawk, mine's clocked at 960 core and 1150 memory @stock voltage absolutely stable.. Never goes above 67C when gaming  ;D I bought it around 2 months ago at 11.5k.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Thanks - it's always great to get some nice info from a user who have the HD6870 Hawk 



mithun_mrg said:


> ^ thanks topgear for the info that a massive oc on hawx 1ghz wow! this card really runs cooler



you're welcome bro


----------

